# Game Thread: Portland @ Milwuakee



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

I know it's a bit early, but I'm getting excited. The team seems to have an extra jump in their step and are making the best of their possible playoff birth. Lets just hope that DA and Damon are on tonight or they're at least dumping the ball into the post. We can abuse those guys down there.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Milwaukee blew a 26 point lead against the Knicks at home on Sunday. Scouting reports say the Bucks try to win the game in the 1st quarter which is what they did against NY. If the Blazers can come of out of halftime knowing they can stick it to Milwaukee in the 2nd half, no problems with this game. Keep it tight and VanHorn will choke. He is simply not a big game guy.

Theo Ratliff seems to be transforming this team. Let's hope it can continue.


----------



## quick (Feb 13, 2004)

Don't we have like a 5 game losing streak against the bucks? If so then tonight it comes to an end.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Portland should do fine against the Bucks tonight. I hope that they put together a big first quarter and the defense plays like they have been. The only fear that I have is that they over look Milwaukee and are thinking about O'Neal and the Pacers.

One game at a time and Portland should win this game by 10 or more if they play like they did last week.


----------



## Flaming Homer (Jan 27, 2003)

These are the kind of games I'm worried about. Previously beaten the best Teams in the west to gain some hope, and then comes the downfall against weaker opponents. 
Hopefully the Rattler-Show continues:yes:


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

We should win. Recall they beat us in Portland earlier in the year,because Gadzuric went off on us in key situations. This will not go down tonight because of one Theo. I really like DMiles and Ruben taking Van Horn out of his game with some tough defense. TJ Ford will also not being seeing the court tonight which only helps our chances. If we can keep Redd to about 20 points and we don't have some dry spell on the offensive end, we should be golden.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

I have sweaty palms already..glad it's on early tonight !

It feels good to have that feeling again like you actually 
think they are going to win,and expect them to win.


RIP CITY IS BACK ???


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Note: The Bucks' only WC road win thus far was against.........the Blazers. I believe it's payback time. :yes: 

Yea, I get to watch this game! Rubberband will be on!!


----------



## bigmansworld (Mar 2, 2004)

*game time/channel?*

what time and channel? anyone please


----------



## D-Up (Jan 26, 2004)

Tip off time 5:00PM. Channel: FSN


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

Am I the only one not getting any sound? Both TV's-silent-picture only?

EDIT...all fixed...don't know what it was but it's all on now-whew!


----------



## Focus (Feb 13, 2004)

12-4 PDX, so far so good.:yes:


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Shareef looks pissed tonight.... It's about time.


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

SKY MILES!!! :rbanana:


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Miles dunk over Kukoc was SICK!!!

He already has 12, and he isn't even shooting very well from the field.... impressive.


----------



## Focus (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>NateBishop3</b>!
> Shareef looks pissed tonight.... It's about time.


fg4-4, ft 2-2. about time to...?


----------



## quick (Feb 13, 2004)

Awesome dunk by miles:yes: abdur-rahim is getting his touches.Milwaukee players are fast keep up the defense.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Memphis is down by 5


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

He is such an exciting player !!


----------



## Son of Bintim (Jan 21, 2004)

Great half. 58-47 BLAZERS:yes:


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Grizz down by 9


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

ok..
I ordered a pallet of rubber bands for all the fans
:yes:


----------



## obiwankenobi (Jan 31, 2004)

Easy buckets....easy buckets....easy buckets.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Focus,

Reef has been tentative a lot lately, but in this game he is being aggressive. So, as I said, it's about time...


----------



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

*Lead down from 20-12*

gotta keep scoring!!!


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Bonzi ejected??
down by 11 grizz


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

man oh man where is the scoring?
and the D??

what kind of a lineup is this ????????


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

You can thank our guards for this run.

Not only did their guards scorch us on the offensive end ... but our guards took it upon themselves to settle for jumpers.

Not smart.

Play.


----------



## bigmansworld (Mar 2, 2004)

*it was the i wanna loose lineup get DD out*

Wheres the defense?


----------



## bigmansworld (Mar 2, 2004)

*THEO IS in !!!!!!!!yeah*

ok now it will change, we just gotta play defense and drive to the hoop......


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

You are 100% right Play. 

We pushed the lead to 20, and then Damon and DA decided they needed to pad their stats so they started lofting jumpers. Brilliant....


----------



## FB (Dec 31, 2002)

*cuts to shot of Miles writhing on the floor holding his groin*

Announcer - "You know what that means if you are a man."

*cut to commercial*

:laugh:


----------



## FeloniusThunk (Jan 1, 2003)

The key is boards. Dominate, especially with second shots, and the Blazers will likely win. Only keep even, and it'll be a 50-50 chance. The Bucks can shoot, so get them in foul trouble and keep attacking.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

jeeze, every shot is from the perimeter by a guard.... why????


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

Can Cheeks just say "ENOUGH WITH THE THREES!"


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

Why are we shooting jump shots. They are in the penalty. Mo needs to get up.:upset: :upset:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> Can Cheeks just say "ENOUGH WITH THE THREES!"


just when you want to kick your computer/tv/wall, they hit a 3


----------



## knickerbocker2k2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Not watching this on tv, but why does Shareef get 16 minutes a game? Why is the davis bum getting nearly as many minutes as reef?


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

DA is shooting well 9/13 not really lofting shots.

Now Damon on the otherhand..


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

they look steady again...
hang on guys..you can do it

this game is a perfect example of poor coaching.


----------



## bigmansworld (Mar 2, 2004)

*I said it once drive to the hoop*

we really need to go to the hoop if we want to put it away. the dont normaly stop teams penetrateing


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

damon and DA are both pride guys, when Redd and Knight start kicking their butts, they take it personally and seek retrobution.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

I want so badly to like Cheeks.. he is a nice man.

But darn he gets outcoached on basic things..
penetrate not jack up shots..
darn !

why why why why
a 3 pointer ????????
4 for 16 for the game

why no penetration to the basket..

poor poor coaching


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

DA for three.... big surprise. If we lose it's on DA and Damon


----------



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

keep the faith!!!
cmon blazers!!!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

brevin freaking knight..what the hell.


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

NS Zach!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

keith van horn...


this is sad.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

MOUSE OWNS THE BRADLEY CENTER!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## obiwankenobi (Jan 31, 2004)

That was awesome.


----------



## knickerbocker2k2 (Jan 28, 2004)

IS IT OVER? WOW MOUSE HIT THE SHOT. THIS GUY SHOULD PLAY FOR THE BUCKS!!!!!


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Obiwan??? From the ol' O-Live days?

How the hell are you?


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Mouse is SO clutch.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

WOOOOOOOOOOO!!!

DAMON!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

my god he did it again !!!


----------



## obiwankenobi (Jan 31, 2004)

NL - I'm great!

34-33....doing what we can to get in the postseason.


----------



## Son of Bintim (Jan 21, 2004)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :bbanana:


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Sweet Obi-

Write it down. The Blazers will win the 2004 Championship.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Wow, Damon's been killin'. Great win even though we let them back. Bring on the Pacers!


----------



## Leroy131 (Mar 11, 2004)

Luckily we didn't pay for both those long 2's that Redd and Van Horn hit where they gave them 3 :devil: (At least that's the story I'm sticking to, Redd's was definitely a 2)

Oh, and Damon...


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Damon hit all those clutch shots vs Pacers too. And he hit the game tying shot vs Seattle. Damon is SO clutch. I love it.


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

good game!!!!


Great Shot Damon!:gbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana:


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

Game winner or not -- he should be ashamed, as should DA for allowing the Bucks back in it.

Also, can we please come back to Earth with this Randolph is "Mr. Clutch". He had four opportunities and got one of them to go. Not that Reef is any better, but post players are generally not clutch. They don't call fouls in the final minute... so post players are rendered near ineffective.

Nice game ... and it was exciting to watch Stoudamire hit that shot. A win is a win in the end ... but Cheeks has to know what allowed the Bucks into the game. 

Again - our front court shot less then our back court.

Play.


----------



## ThomasG86 (May 3, 2003)

Yeah!!!!!

Damn, they really wanted to give that one away didn't they. Seemed to have forgotten how they got the lead... by ATTACKING THE HOOP. Oh well, they won. :angel:


----------



## FB (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> Game winner or not -- he should be ashamed, as should DA for allowing the Bucks back in it.
> 
> Also, can we please come back to Earth with this Randolph is "Mr. Clutch". He had four opportunities and got one of them to go. Not that Reef is any better, but post players are generally not clutch. They don't call fouls in the final minute... so post players are rendered near ineffective.
> ...


Bingo. Everyone is praising Damon for hitting that shot but you're all forgetting he never would have had to take a game winning shot if he and DA hadn't barfed up miss after miss from behind the line while the Bucks were making their run.

Jeez....when the other team is making a run, and doing a lot of the damage with transition shots, the last thing you want to do is give them long rebounds that lead to more fast break opportunities. Especially when your frontcourt is much more likely to make baskets that will kill the momentum than your backcourt.

Good game by the guys, and DA and Damon both had nice games, but we really fell apart down the stretch there.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

one shouldn't confuse being glad damon hit the game winner with not knowing or realizing he and DA took waaaaay too many 3's late in the game.


----------



## quick (Feb 13, 2004)

Thank god we won I was tired of us losing to the bucks if we lost because of the lead being blown I would of been pissed.



> MOUSE OWNS THE BRADLEY CENTER!!!!!!!!!!!


 Yes he does

indiana here we come


----------



## MrWonderful (May 18, 2003)

*That's what those big leads are for*

cushion.


----------



## FB (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> one shouldn't confuse being glad damon hit the game winner with not knowing or realizing he and DA took waaaaay too many 3's late in the game.


I'm not confused. Maybe you're referring to the people calling Damon "clutch", because I saw a lot of missed clutch shots.

Don't get me wrong, I'm very happy he hit that shot. We're on a roll baby! :yes:


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

So close to being a disaster, but in the end it was so sweet! Keep it rollin' Blazers!


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

No one need be ashamed of winning. This is the NBA. Very competitive. Bucks are a good team. Bucks poured a lot of heart into getting back into that game. Give them credit. But we wanted it more.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

The lack of penetration to the basket all
most cost them the game.

Back court was jacking up shots without 
any passing.
At times down the stretch it was a two man team and they weren't making any shots.

But all that a side,what a sweet jumper
by Damon !!

He really can make some clutch shots !!

That's why I am torn on him.
i LOVE THE GUY,but not as the point guard.


----------



## MrWonderful (May 18, 2003)

Yeah, the Mouse couldn't hit the water if he fell out of the boat tonight, but it's like he said:

"I hit the one that counts," said Stoudamire, who made only six of 19 shots. "That's all I care about."


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>knickerbocker2k2</b>!
> Not watching this on tv, but why does Shareef get 16 minutes a game? Why is the davis bum getting nearly as many minutes as reef?


We have Cheeks as our coach...nuff said.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Leroy131</b>!
> Luckily we didn't pay for both those long 2's that Redd and Van Horn hit where they gave them 3 :devil: (At least that's the story I'm sticking to, Redd's was definitely a 2)
> 
> Oh, and Damon...


both were EASILY 2's.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SheedSoNasty</b>!
> Wow, Damon's been killin'. Great win even though we let them back. Bring on the Pacers!


add me to the fan club please. DMiles RULES!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Anyone else think ZBo got hacked on his drive at the very end of the game


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> Anyone else think ZBo got hacked on his drive at the very end of the game


Probably, but you won't get a call at the end of a game. That is why low-post players like Randolph, Reef, Webber are all considered to be choke players in the final possessions. 

Play.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Webber is a choke player cuz Webber is a choke player. No one made Webb call that time out. No one made him miss that dunk and wide open shot vs us.


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

Randolph a choker? He hasn't even been a starter for an entire season yet. 

Dude, your anit-Zach, pro-Reef bias is so extreme that it ruins your credibility on the subject.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

[duplicate.]


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Goldmember</b>!
> Randolph a choker? He hasn't even been a starter for an entire season yet.
> 
> Dude, your anit-Zach, pro-Reef bias is so extreme that it ruins your credibility on the subject.


Okay, I'm biased --- yet --- if he hits a game winner he's clutch.

If you didn't notice, Goldmember, I mentioned Reef in the same sentence. It wasn't a knock on Randolph. It was a knock on how refs call the game late and the treatment given to low post players.

Why not reread what I said and you will realize I was mentioning ALL low post players. Garnett, Duncan included. It's hard, if not impossible, to be clutch in the low post.

Play.


----------



## Ukrainefan (Aug 1, 2003)

just a couple more comments on Damon and Cheeks. Cheeks claims that he is a coach that goes on his "feelings" as to who is hot. Yet he took Reef out with about five minutes to go even though the guy had just hit his 5th of six shots and had a look on his face (finally) showing he felt confident and relaxed. Bad Coaching.

As for Damon, he was at his worse when at one point, he jacked up a long shot with ten seconds left on the shotclock even though he had both Zach and Reef in the game at that time.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> 
> 
> add me to the fan club please. DMiles RULES!


You got it, bro!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SheedSoNasty</b>!
> 
> 
> You got it, bro!


thx


----------

